# BMW 2 series



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just took delivery of this Monday... BMW 225d


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice, is that the same 2.0 engine with two turbos and how much power does it have?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers, yeah it's the 2.0 with twin turbos, which I assume in two turbos in line.

It's a bit confusing as they brand them all twin power.

Output is 218 bhp according to the brochure.


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

phil3012 said:


> Cheers, yeah it's the 2.0 with twin turbos, which I assume in two turbos in line.
> 
> It's a bit confusing as they brand them all twin power.
> 
> Output is 218 bhp according to the brochure.


Sounds like a newer version of what I have the in the 1 series couple 2.0 twin turbo 205bhp.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice. My granddad has a 235i.


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Test drove one before buying the TTS a month ago.

Run-flat tyres ruin the ride... bobbles around all the time. So after nine BMWs in 28 years I switched camp to Audi. 
BMW lost their way when Chris Bangle ruined the styling around 2007. They just seem "cheap" now, same as Mercedes...

Enjoy.

:?


----------



## turbo87 (Aug 3, 2009)

was so close to buying a 225d last week but with all the specs it came to £40k so got myself another fully loaded 123d coupe m sport plus :lol:


----------



## Add5y (Jul 19, 2014)

A beautiful car,I love the front on them its a lot nicer than the hooked nose on my F30.

Add5y


----------



## mowflow (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice. Think I saw this on babybmw. I've just sold a 125d which I'd had for 18 months covering 19k miles. It was a good reliable car. Had a box fitted for a while taking it up to 270bhp and enough torque to ripple the tarmac.

My only problem with it was that it just wasn't the hot hatch the figures would have you believing it was. Always capable rather than exciting.

The one thing I will say is that its staggeringly efficient. I averaged 52mpg over my ownership and it was nearly all done in sport mode with little regard for driving efficiently. By comparison, its predecessor, the 123d never came close on that front.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah that was probably me on babybmw.

I've not had that much chance to use it as been away a fair bit with work and tending to fly or get the train, it's certainly a better motorway cruiser than the TT, but miss the quattro and Audi seem to be a bit better organised as a brand than BMW.

I'm still glad that I swtiched though.


----------

